

Apple Inc. Patent #9059950 “Delivering and tracking viral invitational content” [pdf] - Magicstatic
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/9059950.pdf

======
Canada
Wow, what an innovation. Putting unique IDs in an invite and keeping track of
them in a database. It's hard to get more novel than that, isn't it?

Thank God they filed a patent. Now future generations will know this
technique.

